# New mice-owner/breeder



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi.

I own 4 ferrets and I have wanted to breed mice for a long time, to use for food. At the same time I am interested in fancy mice, so when I found some a little less than ordinary mice in a petstore nearby (they usually just have pew), I just had to have them. The goal is to breed food for the ferrets, but I think of the mice as a hobby, and will care for them well when they are here. Some of them will probably be pets, I am already happy about the ones I have (I will end up with 10000 mice!  )

I just got them home today, and I adore them, especially the male, a siamese seal point satin, one of my favorite mice. I got 3 females for him. A dove, an agouti piebald and a chokolate satin or burmese satin, I am not sure, but I was told it could be the last.

I am completele new at this, and I am here to learn.

My Mice:































































Best regards 
Anne


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

What pretty little meece!  I'm so jealous that you found Satin's in a pet store.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello.They are very pretty.I also have ferrets that are fed on mice.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome from another Ann.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to you and your cute Meeces!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome  And fun to meet another ferret owner here.
Bella: I dont think they are normal in petstores here either. Often petstores only have pew and maybe some agouties, so I just had to have them! I have something for siamese/himalayan/pointet mice, and the satin just makes them more pretty.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

looks very pale to be a siamese, could be a himi over a siamese... if you fancy an experiment breed him to a pew and see what babys you get  ohh hello and welcome to the forum hehe i want a a ferret or two looking for breeders in my area atm.


----------

